# About to start taking Librax, some questions



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

What's the best time of day to take it? Should I take it before eating meals? I'm also taking .75mg of Klonopin for anxiety, will this be too much with the Librium in Librax? Also, just any general experiences with this medication?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might ask the pharmacist about combining the drugs. They usually have the best info.Typically antispasmodics often tend to prescribed as a take 20-30 minutes before eating thing.I would probably try it for the first time on the weekend or evening meal when you don't have to go anywhere. Often things like feeling sleepy can fade after a few doses, but I usually try something that can do that for the first time when I don't have to drive, etc.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Took my .75 dose of klonopin with 3 librax yesterday and I was in a haze all day long. I need to make some adjustment, didn't feel like myself at all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i take librax but i only take it occasionally. i'm c and i take with when the pain--i'm guessing the pain is from a spasm--becomes unbearable. i take it any time of day and i only take taken one pill at a time. but for me it works wonders--relieves the pain and i can even feel a sort of releasing of the spams. it doesn't make me hazy or sleepy but then it's only the one pill and i'm not taking anything else like klonopin. i've read klonopin can really make you sleepy--i'd love to have it for my insomnia-- so i imagine with librax on top of that...yes you probably would want to make some adjustment if you're taking it during the day. kathleen's right--pharmacist or dr would have advice.good luck. hope you find the right dosage.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I take Librax only when my stomach starts cramping up, same as annie above. I also only take one pill. Maybe you should try it on an as needed basis?


----------

